# Passion Fruit Coffee Roasters and Barbeque



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This place doesn't shout 'coffee shop' from the other side of the road where I took this photo from. If it wasn't for the 'and barbecue' part of their name I would have missed it entirely when looking for it.

Get up close however and it starts to become a bit more obvious. In the window is their roaster (which I assume they do their roasts on, but maybe it's a non-functional display) and inside is a more familiar coffee shop feel.

Oddly for a place with Barbecue in the name they didn't serve anything more than toasties, sandwiches and some delicious looking pastries (I was only picking up beans, so didn't try them out). However when I emailed them about opening times they replied saying they were at a pop up BBQ in Chorlton so maybe there is a second part of the business mixed in there.

I bought a quick flat white whilst I was there which was nice, a little under extracted for my taste but this is an experience I have a lot with coffee shops lately so its very likely to be a taste thing. Either way it was the best coffee I have had anywhere around Chorlton and Didsbury (good places are lacking) and if you are looking for a place to stop by but dont want to wrestle with the shit parking and bustle of town then as of this morning its right at the top of my list.

I also picked up some beans which were the seasonal espresso, which they were serving which is a "Brazil Aracacu" (I think £6.80). When I got it home and dialled it in I was really impressed, I'm make no claims to be able to pick out the nuances of flavour in my flat whites so all I can say is that I really enjoyed it and it's well worth a go if you are in the neighbourhood.

The seasonal espresso isn't on their website so drop them an email if you want to purchase online.

http://www.passionfruitcoffee.co.uk


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Good to see they've progressed to a shop, I met the owner when he was doing market stalls just off Piccadilly Gardens to sell his beans and he was a really nice guy.

Agree with you though, it looks like a BBQ restaurant rather than a speciality coffee shop. very odd.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I still think it's odd they don't give any kind of clue to the tasting notes of their coffees. So I have to guess based on origin, process method and if another roaster has the same greens.

The shop is entirely odd looking.


----------

